# how much does wood weigh?



## andosca (Jun 11, 2009)

can someone please tell me approximately how much green hardwood weighs. just looking for a trailer and i don't want to get one bigger than necessary but it needs to be able to hold a decent amount of firewood, thanks.


----------



## LD1 (Jun 11, 2009)

It depends on the species of wood. For example, oak and hickory are heavier than maple and ash.

Have you tried a google search. I have looked up weight per cord for different species before using google and I have had good luck with that, I just cant rember any of the sites.

If I rember correctally, it was somehwere abound 3200lbs for maple, ash, elm, etc. And like 3600-3900 for the oaks and hickories.

How much weight is your limiting factor??
What do you plan on towing it with??


----------



## Jon E (Jun 11, 2009)

From Utah State University Forest Extension:

Anywhere between 3700 lb/full cord for cherry to as much as 5500 lb/cord for white oak. Two tons per 128 cubic feet stacked. So a 4x8 utility trailer with 4' sides and a 3500-lb rating ought to be able to be loosely piled full with most northeastern species. The heavy ones when green (surprise!) are basswood, cottonwood, sycamore, sugar maple and the oaks. Those sneaky basswoods are about 60% water when fresh cut.


----------



## LD1 (Jun 11, 2009)

I stand corrected. I was quoting dry weights.

I did a google search and this is the first hit that came up
http://www.consumerenergycenter.org/home/heating_cooling/firewood.html


----------



## andosca (Jun 11, 2009)

found a utah st. university site listing all species green and dry. says white oak is 5500lb. a cord green! v6 mountaineer with a wimpy little hitch but i was hoping i'd be able to haul half a cord. the trailers i was thinking about were only rated for like 2k. didn't think it weighed that much.


----------



## LD1 (Jun 11, 2009)

this is a good one also
http://extension.missouri.edu/publications/DisplayPub.aspx?P=G5450


----------



## wdchuck (Jun 11, 2009)

You could always rent a trailer. $20 or less at Uhaul for an open trailer with short sides and a ramp/tailgate. It's a cheap way to find out firsthand what may or may not work for you, and if you feel the need for a trailer with brakes on it or not.

I put ' trailer ' in the search function, and came up with:

http://www.arboristsite.com/search.php?searchid=2734972

It may help you streamline your decisions.


----------



## flewism (Jun 11, 2009)

andosca
You need a 3500 gvw trailer. I have a pair of Explorers one 2000, 5.0L with a class III hitch, this is rated to tow 6600#. Then I also have a 2005 with a 4.0L factory installed class III hitch rated to tow 6300#. My trailer is a 5'x8' with 2' sides , 80 cubic feet , 3500gvw axle, with a drop ramp style gate to roll large rounds up into the trailer. Both Explorers tow this trailer full of wood with ease.
I assume you have a class II hitch on your Mountaineer, find out what it can tow as it is setup.

It take two full trailer loads to equal 1 full cord split and stacked, so about a 1/2 a cord in each load. I been using this trailer for 8 plus years this way.


----------



## andosca (Jun 11, 2009)

05 4.0 like yours with class II hitch. i get a lot of wood at work so making multiple trips isn't a problem, i'm there every day. i don't see many smaller trailers with over 2k gvwr.


----------



## tree md (Jun 11, 2009)

Here ya go.

Log weight chart attached.


----------



## tomtrees58 (Jun 11, 2009)

tree md said:


> Here ya go.
> 
> Log weight chart attached.



i was just going to do that tom trees


----------



## tree md (Jun 11, 2009)

LOL, funny, I was just looking at the chart trying to figure out exactly how much weight I was lowering the other day. My best guess is 2376# chunk of Red Oak.


----------



## Moss Man (Jun 11, 2009)

The premium hardwoods we have here average 4900lbs per cord, so if you go by that you should be safe. Premium meaning Rock Maple, Red Oak, Beech, etc.


----------



## audible fart (Jun 11, 2009)

+1 on the 3500lb rated trailer. I tow with a 4 cylinder 4x4 tacoma and a 6x12 3500lb rated trailer. Don't forget to stay in the slow lane and take it easy when loaded down. Can't go wrong that way.


----------

